# Telescopes



## meligwe69 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Does any one know a shop that sells decent refracting telescopes in Paphos?
I would like to buy one before Mars gets the closest it has been for a long time.
Cheers*


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

meligwe69 said:


> *Does any one know a shop that sells decent refracting telescopes in Paphos?
> I would like to buy one before Mars gets the closest it has been for a long time.
> Cheers*


Theres a camera shop on the TOK road which sells telescopes. Its in the same row of shops as O'Brians irish bar. Opposite Kings Bar.
I don't know what sort of telescopes he sells though.


----------



## meligwe69 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Thanks*




Veronica said:


> Theres a camera shop on the TOK road which sells telescopes. Its in the same row of shops as O'Brians irish bar. Opposite Kings Bar.
> I don't know what sort of telescopes he sells though.


Many thanks I will take a look tomorrow


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

If that does work out there is one in Nicosia too.


----------



## meligwe69 (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks


----------



## meligwe69 (Jul 13, 2010)

Finally decided to buy one from germany and saved over 100 euros on equivalent one here


----------



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

meligwe69 said:


> *Does any one know a shop that sells decent refracting telescopes in Paphos?
> I would like to buy one before Mars gets the closest it has been for a long time.
> Cheers*



Hi there

My husband and myself are moving out to Cyprus towards the end of September and he is bringing a telescope with him - interested in astronomy - we will be living in the Paphos area. 

You might like to exchange thoughts?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Su Dawes said:


> Hi there
> 
> My husband and myself are moving out to Cyprus towards the end of September and he is bringing a telescope with him - interested in astronomy - we will be living in the Paphos area.
> 
> You might like to exchange thoughts?


You'll have to start a stargazers club
My hubby keeps saying he would love to get a telescope and learn about the stars so maybe I can get him to join too and you can teach him which star is which:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## meligwe69 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Stargazing*

I am only just beginning myself but decided to get what I think is a decent one with an attachment for connecting to my laptop for pictures etc. I have always fancied doing it but never before had the time or such clear nights.
Yes of course its time for the learners to join up I need to get some good books on the subject too.I already found a free downloadable monthly Sky map so its a start. Keep in touch and who knows.


----------



## meligwe69 (Jul 13, 2010)

*TOK Road*

They only do tiny telescopes and basic Binoculars but they have some down at KODAK EXPRESS near the harbour in Paphos.
Its a new range and prices are not cheap plus I couldnt get a motor driven or Laptop compatible one there.
They look a good scope though.


----------



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> You'll have to start a stargazers club
> My hubby keeps saying he would love to get a telescope and learn about the stars so maybe I can get him to join too and you can teach him which star is which:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Sounds a great idea to me......


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

meligwe69 said:


> They only do tiny telescopes and basic Binoculars but they have some down at KODAK EXPRESS near the harbour in Paphos.
> Its a new range and prices are not cheap plus I couldnt get a motor driven or Laptop compatible one there.
> They look a good scope though.


Probably to get a decent one its better to order online. 
Next time hubby goes looking at telescopes I will suggest he looks online.
I found getting a handheld hiking GPS impossible here when I was looking at getting into Geocaching and ended buying from Amazon.
There are definitely still a lot of things that you just cannot buy here at anything like a reasonable price.


----------



## meligwe69 (Jul 13, 2010)

*telescopes*

They do them on lots of sites and after looking at the shops here I spenthours going through lots of sites like Amazon and Ebay but still went looking in manufacturers sites etc before deciding on the one I have just ordered from A german company.
It should arrive in between 6 to 10 working days so I will have fun when it arrives. I live on the TOK area of Paphos and have been here since January, I have a son here with his wife and my 2 grandaughters so thats a bonus.
I just ordered 2 basic books from Play.com so I might be a bit more genned up by the time you get here LOL


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

*Sidewalk Telescopes*

I also have a telescope that I plan to bring with me from the States.. However, I have always wanted to build my own.. It not as difficult as you think, plans are available on line to build a 'Dobson Telescope' beter know as a 'Sidewalk telescope' Named after John Dobson, founder of the San Francisco Sidewalk Astronomers. Take a look at their site at:- 
San Francisco Sidewalk Astronomers - Home 
or plans can be found at:
PLANS FOR BUILDING A SIDEWALK TELESCOPE
You will be surprised how easy it is too make using mainly plywood.

(Not sure if I can post links yet but if not do a google search for sidewalk telescopes).

The hardest part is of cause are the mirrors, but these can be brought on-line or you can actually make those if you have the patience.. I have looked through some of these telescopes and they are far better than the one I brought for appox. $600


----------



## meligwe69 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for that info I will be sure to take a look


----------

